# Lotsa nice GSDs at Dream Park today



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Lots and lots, in all classses! So great to see!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What's dream park?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Course I missed it though I do trial at Dreampark! I tend to not go in the winter and just heard at least on set of dogs/handlers didn't make it due to a bad accident on the way cause of the ice!

Glad to hear more GSD's are showing up! Sorry I missed that!

http://www.dreamparknj.com/splash.cfm That's the facility... the indoors looks like


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm looking foreword to getting "Ms. Chili" out for her first agility trial at Dream Park, probably won't be ready till the fall trials. 
The GSDCA National is going to be there in 2013...  I hope 4Dogart will be there we had a good time in OH.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HEY, you all volunteering to work at the AKC Agility Nationals in VA in April???

American Kennel Club - 2011 AKC National Agility Championship

Volunteer Forms

AKC National Agility Championship - Volunteer Form

It's going to be a blast !!!


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> ...just heard at least on set of dogs/handlers didn't make it due to a bad accident on the way cause of the ice!...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7-L2Ce2V-c


Oh, no! I hope no one was hurt! Pretty a much a rain event down our way, but I can imagine driving would've been bad coming from the north. 

We missed you! Didn't recognize a lot of the sheps, but they looked great.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

gsdheeler--
We will definitely be there! Looking forward to seeing Chili girl run!


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I would go to Va. in April, but I'm going to a competitive obed. seminar those dates. Keep us posted on how the GSD's do.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Remember 4dogart if you get a leg, you are buyin the beer.


----------

